# Need help fixing Makita electric chain saw



## ilyaz (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone have experience fixing Makita electric chain saws? I have the 16" model UC4030A (Makita USA - Tool Details - UC4030A). A small part inside the saw broke after a new chain I just installed came off of the chain blade during use, and I am trying to figure out the best way to fix it. Before I go into all the gory details of the problem, I just want to see if anyone has experience with this saw make/model.

Thanks much!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

I might be able to lend a hand; please provide the "gory" details!


----------



## ilyaz (Apr 24, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> the "gory" details!


I installed a new chain on it the other day. Followed all the instructions (http://makita.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Products/UC4030A/owners_manuals/UC3530A,UC4030A manual.pdf), or at least I think I did. The very 1st time I used it with the new chain, the chain came off of the blade after about a minute of cutting.

I took off the cover and tried to reinstall the chain. To do that I turned the chain tensioning screw (pg 9 of the manual) to adjust the tensioning pin. At some point I discovered that:
1. The pin is stuck in one corner and does not move.
2. The plastic cover next to the pin is broken (see photo)
3. The two bevel gears that are supposed to rotate when I rotate the tensioning screw are stuck and do not turn.

So questions:
1. How did the plastic cover break?
2. How do I get the gears to turn?
3. Other than the broken cover, what else might be wrong there and would need to be repaired or replaced?

Thank you!


----------



## ilyaz (Apr 28, 2010)

I just talked to Makita and some of the parts that I might need to replace won't be available until August! So I will try to repair it instead. I have one question: when I asked them what sort of lubricant I would need for the gears, they told me "#2 open gear grease". I searched for this on Amazon, HomeDepot, Lowes, and AdvanceAutoParts but did not find any matches. Do you know if there is a different name for it and/or some type of generic substitute? This is the gray stuff you can see on the photo between the two gears.

Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 28, 2010)

ilyaz said:


> won't be available until August!
> if there is a different name for it and/or some type of generic substitute?


So it maybe a design defect and they are swamped by failures.

Maybe lithium grease?


----------



## ks_diy_guy (Apr 29, 2010)

My advice, buy a Stihl...


----------

